# Prisoners re-enter society



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, I think that every person has his right to live in a society no matter even if he was a prisoner in his early life. Most of the prisoners are racial or ethnic minorities and have difficulty in re-entering the society as they are faced with poverty and this leads to crime for which they are re-arrested are convicted and re-incarcerated and this adds a burden on the government in respect of tax-payers. What are your views on this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

For a start, how about we move some recently released Level 3 sex offenders into your neighborhood? That way, you can show us how we can all live in peace and harmony.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think as a gay black man from FL you must know the answer.
Are you a released sex offender ?????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Youre on the WRONG site bro...the whiny democrat site is that away>>>>>


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Would you let a convicted OUI offender drive a bus? A thief handle a cash register? A murderer purchase a gun? A convicted child-molester work at a day care center? We are all judged on our past, and one's past behavior is certainly a factor in predicting one's future behavior. No one can predict the future, but sometimes it is in the best interest of the rest of society to not take chances with people's safety and security. Can a convict reform his ways and become and productive member of society...of course. But can we as a society afford to turn a blind eye to their previous behavior? No, not a chance...one can be optimistic without being a fool.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

jones9, do you work on the statehouse staff?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like a college paper question to me...


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me guess, you voted for Deval?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Are you this geek do gooder that was recently in the WoMag??









I'm all for it if you wanna take them all in and breast feed em yourself. Steve.....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Sounds like a college paper question to me...


It also sounds like he has been indoctrinated by his liberal professor.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

True...I think that topic needs to be addressed more often. In fact, Ben Stine's new documentary is basically about that...how if you have other ideas than the liberal professors you get "expelled"........


----------

